# Homemade turtle trap questions



## dpweurding (Nov 9, 2009)

I have built some turtle traps from 2" x 4" welded wire (an old dog run). I have the door on a hinge, but want to pose a question. Do people prefer a trigger to shut the door, or is a "colony trap" style door something that works for snappers? I don't think they would hesitate to push the door in, but want to hear from those with the experience one way or another. Most likely will be setting them in a few days. Thanks!


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

All the turtle traps I have seen had a two part doorway where the target squeezes between them. They sort of spring open and the closed as it passes through. I think your colony design will work if the turtle pushes on the door. The door I described lets the turtle see an opening and not knowing he does not fit he pushes his way in anyway only to be unable to get out. Maybe if you bend the bottom of the door to create an opening like a upside down U it will help. Let us know how it works for you.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Colony style is they way I do it. 

Had it out this past weekend but ended up with three Blandings turtles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## backroadstravler (Jul 12, 2006)

I like the trap with the opening where the turtle has to push it open a little to get in. The opening is maybe 4 inches up from the bottom. The turtle can walk on the wire and stick his head in with no obstruction.


----------



## dpweurding (Nov 9, 2009)

After a nights soak, both traps were void of bait. I'm not sure, but I think the door is too tall, so when the turtle enters (if big enough) the door rests on his shell and they just back out. I will probably "funnel" them in like described above, which will increase the inside size of the trap and hopefully keep them in. I will post updates. Thanks for the input so far.


----------



## wildlife chaser (Mar 4, 2005)

use smaller fencing for your bottom of your funnel so the turtle can get grip to walk up the incline. you can use the 2x4 fence you have and then over lay it with chicken fencing that is what we do and it works for use. last year we set traps caught 30 turtles in 4 checks in five traps 18 keepers but only took 6 home to be clean( all 6 where over 15"). like to trap don't like to clean them. don't have time to do it anymore.


----------



## dpweurding (Nov 9, 2009)

I have been too busy to post until today. Here is the result from Saturday's trap check. The other pics are of the trap design (minus the bait cage, it was being reloaded). The other one I built has a little bit different door design, but same idea. After I pull the traps, I will add smaller fencing for the door so they can crawl over it easier. That makes pretty good sense.


----------



## backroadstravler (Jul 12, 2006)

Your design is good, bottom of the door could be longer so the whole body of the turtle can be on it. My traps are 4+ feet long. Congrats on the size of your turtle, lots of good eating there.


----------



## buck11pt24 (Mar 11, 2007)

I've done 2 different traps and have had the best success with trap door style traps over colony style traps. We target snapping turtles only, but will occasionally get a leatherback or large painted. We bait with chicken legs that are attached to braided line that when pulled hard enough will drop the door on the trap. Few times we have caught a small turtle that couldn't set the door off with a 20-30 pounder. 

Also last yr I ran a colony trap along with a trap door style set and the catch rates were 6-1 in favor of the trap door set. Maybe I made my colony trap wrong, but I have retired it after last season.

Our biggest to date is a 33.5 pounder.


----------



## wildlife chaser (Mar 4, 2005)

couple of things I would change if they where mind start the bottom part of the door at the bottom of the cage and run it in about 12inches and come up about 8 inches then have your top come back just as far and leave 2 inch opening this is the way all are turtle traps have been for as long as I can remember . when something works i'm not going to mess with it. I've had 8 turtle in one trap before. good luck


----------



## chasin tail (Mar 31, 2010)

Nice catch!

We use fishing net to create a funnel similar to this concept. We buy bulk net and fit it to the trap. However, we have had a few ripped up, but there has also been an instance when there were 3 large turtles in a trap and the net funnel held up fine.


----------

